# (Vinegaroon pics)



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

well here are my pics let me know what you think!

























































http://i217.photobucket.com/albums/cc209/b...negaroon009.jpg

and a little video http://s217.photobucket.com/albums/cc209/b...critters001.flv


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

creepy


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Did ya squish it yet?

Looks decent I guess-Certainly not my thing....


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

took me a long wile to finaly get one!


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Dude that is CREEPY LOOKING!!!
what the heck is it exactly?

What does it eat? Is it a scorpion of sorts?


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

dude it's a type of scorpian!

it eat' meal worms http://s217.photobucket.com/albums/cc209/b...oneating003.flv

it's a Vinegaroon AKA whie scorpian ''but it does not whip it uses it tail for a vinagar stuff that eats away the exo scelatin of other invert!

o am my bosc thinks it's food lol


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Captive Herps said:


> dude it's a type of scorpian!
> 
> it eat' meal worms http://s217.photobucket.com/albums/cc209/b...oneating003.flv
> 
> ...


What would the monitor do to it? eat it or get pissed off it was sprayed with Vinegar and run?


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

my bosc get's sprayed in the wyw by the mal worms she just gets mad and smacks them all around lol


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Captive Herps said:


> my bosc get's sprayed in the wyw by the mal worms she just gets mad and smacks them all around lol


Post more vids...but not of feeding meat from your mouth again....lets see him hunt!

Cool add to your collection!


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

why the glove?


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

notaverage said:


> why the glove?


cause he sprays the hand and it's hard to get off!


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Captive Herps said:


> why the glove?


cause he sprays the hand and it's hard to get off!
[/quote]

cool vid! Pretty decent size....I get what your saying about the feedings....It sucks getting bit by a lizard thats a pet...my iguana bit the hell out of me when I adopted him from a friend and whipped the hell out of me as well. After I got him to trust me wearing leather gloves for about 2 months I wouldn't have wanted to do anything to make him bite me again!


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Captive Herps said:


> dude it's a type of scorpian!


Technically it's not a scorpion...they have their own order. Always thought they looked pretty badass though!


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

[/quote]

cool vid! Pretty decent size....I get what your saying about the feedings....It sucks getting bit by a lizard thats a pet...my iguana bit the hell out of me when I adopted him from a friend and whipped the hell out of me as well. After I got him to trust me wearing leather gloves for about 2 months I wouldn't have wanted to do anything to make him bite me again!
[/quote]

well mind does not bite but, i want to keep her calm there has ben many, i mean many many times where i have been so close to being bit, but my lizard learned he does not have to open his mought wide to eat a little worm so when my fingers do get in the way thay don't go in the bone crushing jaws lol


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

man up and get rid of the gloves.


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

I don't use the gloves anymore, it's gotten used to me now.


----------



## phantoms (Dec 11, 2007)

" it's a Vinegaroon AKA whie scorpian ''but it does not whip it uses it tail for a vinagar stuff that eats away the exo scelatin of other invert! "

it doesnt use the vineger to eat away the exoskeletons of other insects. its a defensive mechanism only to scare away predaters. it just uses it jaws to eat other bugs.


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

phantoms said:


> " it's a Vinegaroon AKA whie scorpian ''but it does not whip it uses it tail for a vinagar stuff that eats away the exo scelatin of other invert! "
> 
> it doesnt use the vineger to eat away the exoskeletons of other insects. its a defensive mechanism only to scare away predaters. it just uses it jaws to eat other bugs.


100% right, you know your stuff...


----------

